# Board Lifters - Floor kickers



## Mudshark (Feb 8, 2009)

Wondering what the preference is out there with the boarders on some of the different board lifters.


----------



## SlimPickins (Aug 10, 2010)

I use the one on the right for big sheets, but I carry around one of these for 8' stand-ups and smaller stuff...

(well, when I say "carry around" I mean use it and forget to pick it up again and then walk around trying to remember where I left it and then carry it over to where I need it and start the process all over again)


----------



## Mudshark (Feb 8, 2009)

Never seen one of those before. Looks like a smart design and easy to store as well.


----------



## SlimPickins (Aug 10, 2010)

Yeah, and I think the newer model is harder metal too....so it won't deform when struck


----------



## Mudshark (Feb 8, 2009)

Marshaltown is trying to market these gizmos! Board lifter, rasp and bottle opener all in one. Somebody should tell them we all have screw caps now.


----------



## SlimPickins (Aug 10, 2010)

That looks interesting...if it would fit in my loop on the front I might give it a whirl. Although, it'll be tough to beat the pocket kicker for weight. I might even start drinking again if I have a bottle opener handy all the time :laughing:


----------



## moore (Dec 2, 2010)

A Bottle opener on a drywall lifter??? Don't say much for the drywall man stereotype ... What's Marshall town trying to say ? Were all drunks?




:drink:CHEERS!


----------



## Mudshark (Feb 8, 2009)

I think Marshaltown knows the drywallers too well.


----------



## 2buckcanuck (Jul 9, 2010)

Mudshark said:


> Marshaltown is trying to market these gizmos! Board lifter, rasp and bottle opener all in one. Somebody should tell them we all have screw caps now.


I use the one on the left (grey one) and see a lot of others use them too. But I hear some complain of the foot loop getting smaller and smaller, to where your work boot won't fit into it.

I do see more using the pretty pink one, but are you sure it's a bottle opener mudshark, looks more adapt to hook to your tool belt

Dry wallers never drink......right


----------



## Mudshark (Feb 8, 2009)

These ones are cheap but easy and lighter to store than some of the bigger and heavier ones. If you forget the odd one in the building at the end of the job and it gets lost, no big deal.


----------



## moore (Dec 2, 2010)

A hatchet on a small block of wood works as well.


----------



## 2buckcanuck (Jul 9, 2010)

moore said:


> A hatchet on a small block of wood works as well.


That's called.... if I can't find a lifter, what can I use:yes:

shovel works good too:whistling2:


----------



## moore (Dec 2, 2010)

Jab a utility knife in the board and pull it up... It works!


----------



## 2buckcanuck (Jul 9, 2010)

moore said:


> Jab a utility knife in the board and pull it up... It works!


or a key hole saw


----------



## Mudstar (Feb 15, 2008)

moore said:


> A hatchet on a small block of wood works as well.


:stupid:
So you now that your hatchets on the ground propped on a small block of wood wedged under a piece of rock how in the hell to you nail it down?


----------



## Mudshark (Feb 8, 2009)

Mudstar said:


> :stupid:
> So you now that your hatchets on the ground propped on a small block of wood wedged under a piece of rock how in the hell to you nail it down?


You don't... You screw it down (or you get your partner to nail it down)


----------



## chris (Apr 13, 2011)

moore said:


> Jab a utility knife in the board and pull it up... It works!


 I thought you were a taper?:blink:


----------



## Checkers (Jun 25, 2010)

chris said:


> I thought you were a taper?:blink:


He was hanger before a taper if I recall correctly!
This trick works well if you hang your stairwells top down.


I use that grey kicker on the left and have used to that little Marshalltown one but it just doesn't kick far enough for some misframed houses. BUT I'm going to give it a second try because I could let it hang on the back of my belt.


----------



## chris (Apr 13, 2011)

most tapers I know dont jab knives into rock. Hanger turned taper....Just pokin fun


----------



## mudslingr (Jul 18, 2010)

I have the one on the left. 2buck is right about the loop though. A little small for safety boots or shoes.


----------



## cdwoodcox (Jan 3, 2011)

The left is the one I use. Can't throw them on concrete though. or you'll be using a block of wood and your hatchet yelling for your partner to come help you out.


----------



## moore (Dec 2, 2010)

I've always called It a jack. 

I have never done the utility knife/keyhole saw trick ,,but saw a hanger do It ,,and asked him not to do that again while laughing .. I have used the sole off my boot to lift closet bottoms.
My grandfather made us a jack [past away 10 years ago] It was solid steel ..weighed about 15lbs ..Worked great ,,but to damn heavy .. It's in the old mans garage somewhere I'll try to find it . You could knock out a gorilla with that thing!


----------



## D's (Jan 15, 2009)

I just rivet old 4" knives to the bottom of my boots.


----------



## SlimPickins (Aug 10, 2010)

D's said:


> I just rivet old 4" knives to the bottom of my boots.


:laughing:


----------



## CatD7 (Jul 25, 2011)

moore said:


> A Bottle opener on a drywall lifter??? Don't say much for the drywall man stereotype ... What's Marshall town trying to say ? Were all drunks?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
Back in the 80's I learned that the inside door handles on 73-79 Ford trucks work as bottle openers for Bud Light tallboys. If I had learned other things then I might not be a drywaller.


----------



## chris (Apr 13, 2011)

CatD7 said:


> Back in the 80's I learned that the inside door handles on 73-79 Ford trucks work as bottle openers for Bud Light tallboys. If I had learned other things then I might not be a drywaller.


 best trucks ever made:thumbsup:. I miss my 79


----------



## SlimPickins (Aug 10, 2010)

chris said:


> best trucks ever made:thumbsup:. I miss my 79


Me too.


----------

